# Moving to Spain/Madrid



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello Guys,
im moving to Madrid soon/ 2weeks from now, im looking for a place to stay/share with someone. also im wondering if i could find a part time job as i will be working in the morning as a football coach assistant/ this is an internship/unpaid position, that's why im looking for a job.

im a Software Developer. MCPD/MCTS.

kind regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HEssam said:


> Hello Guys,
> im moving to Madrid soon/ 2weeks from now, im looking for a place to stay/share with someone. also im wondering if i could find a part time job as i will be working in the morning as a football coach assistant/ this is an internship/unpaid position, that's why im looking for a job.
> 
> im a Software Developer. MCPD/MCTS.
> ...


:welcome:

I think I'm right in saying that you need a special visa in order to work here

what visa do you have?


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

im in the Visa applying phase. i have an Invitation for 2months.
what kind of Visa should i apply for?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HEssam said:


> im in the Visa applying phase. i have an Invitation for 2months.
> what kind of Visa should i apply for?


you can stay for 90 days on a Schengen visa - you aren't allowed to work though - I'm not sure if internships/unpaid positions count - you'd need to check

to stay longer than that you'd need a proper work & residence visa - you'd need to have been offered a job & the company would have to prove that no EU citizen can do it

that can only be applied for before you come to Spain though


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

aha, okay thank you. what about a nice/cheap place to stay ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HEssam said:


> aha, okay thank you. what about a nice/cheap place to stay ?


if the football club can't help, look for a hostal, or maybe something like airbnb


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

thank you, really appreciate it


----------



## andreavarga (Dec 31, 2007)

HEssam said:


> aha, okay thank you. what about a nice/cheap place to stay ?


Look at a site called lingobongo dot com (I cannot write here the full site name, says the system)

it's a site for teaching jobs, accommodation and meeting new people. Good luck.

To other posters, I think we can let him deal with his own visa,legal, etc situation. It's his business, not ours. And as a matter of fact, he asked about advice on accommodation.


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

andreavarga said:


> Look at a site called lingobongo dot com (I cannot write here the full site name, says the system)
> 
> it's a site for teaching jobs, accommodation and meeting new people. Good luck.
> 
> To other posters, I think we can let him deal with his own visa,legal, etc situation. It's his business, not ours. And as a matter of fact, he asked about advice on accommodation.


Actually, he asked about work, too, and other posters very kindly pointed out that a visa is likely to be required. That visa would probably need to be secured before he arrives in only two weeks time.

Especially with such a short timescale, I would, in his position, be extremely grateful for a heads up on the position re. work/ visa so that I could iinvestigate the legalities, and arrange alternative finances if necessary.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andreavarga said:


> Look at a site called lingobongo dot com (I cannot write here the full site name, says the system)
> 
> it's a site for teaching jobs, accommodation and meeting new people. Good luck.
> 
> To other posters, I think we can let him deal with his own visa,legal, etc situation. It's his business, not ours. And as a matter of fact, he asked about advice on accommodation.


Well, you could say his accommodation is his own business too, couldn't you?!
Lingobongo does have flat shares and rooms to rent, but if he's only here for 2 months I'm not sure if that would work out. Worth a try anyway. There's also In Madrid
InMadrid Classifieds » Accommodation » Accommodation Offered
But I think for a 2 month stay he'd be better off in a hostal, perhaps negotiating a good price for 2 months, although it'll be peak holiday period.
And yes, he did ask about working here so the info about needing a visa was probably quite useful. However, being here for just 2 months would make it pretty unlikely that work would be available.


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

thank you guys


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

Regarding the Work, isn't it possible while im in Spain, someone hire me and take care of the Visa issue ?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't budget on finding work in Madrid in summer. Many people are on holiday and those who are working don't bother recruiting for the same reason. If you are after IT jobs (well, any job really) then try infojobs.net but even if you do find something that suits, the first thing they'll ask for is a work permit and after that you can expect the recruitment process to take a couple of months.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

HEssam said:


> Regarding the Work, isn't it possible while im in Spain, someone hire me and take care of the Visa issue ?


Sorry but they cannot hire you legally until you have the work permit. It's the same catch-22 for most non-EU foreigners in Spain.


----------



## HEssam (Jun 19, 2013)

okay i see


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

HEssam said:


> Regarding the Work, isn't it possible while im in Spain, someone hire me and take care of the Visa issue ?



Sadly, there are so many unemployed residents in Spain, there is probably no need for a company to go to the expense and trouble of getting a visa for you. Unless you have qualifications that a EU citizen doesnt, they wouldnt be able to anyway

Jo xxx


----------

